# [W] Victorian Steampunk minis. [H] ££££



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Wanted*

I am after 28mm minis for steampunk style Victorian games.

Of particular interest would be:

*Westwind Productions Gothic* horror ranges, Jack The Ripper, Jekyll and Hyde and Kindernacht Nuns.

*Black Pyramid Gaming* British range.

*Ironclad Miniatures*.

Any other stuff along these lines is of interest, Victorian Armed females Colonial troops of any nation dating to the period.

Certain rules sets may be of interest Gaslight looks interesting as they cover skirmish and full battle.

In return I am offering £££££.

Although if you are after Tyranids I have a good armies worth in the form of the Apocalypse formation plus a couple of other boxes.

Also the IoB Skaven.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Seen this, Vash?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

oooh thats so nice.

Your'e a swine, a mini I probably can never get in 32mm Arrrggghhh. :laugh:

Cool find.


----------

